# How long for replies?



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Last week I contacted 4 breeders, introducing myself and asking for some information about their dogs. This is the email that I sent:

_Hello,

I have been doing some searching online for a standard poodle breeder in Texas. My family and I will be relocation to the Houston area in 8 weeks. Once we are settled, I am thinking around September, we will be looking for a puppy to join our household. I found you on this site : Standard Poodles, Standard Poodle Breeders, Standard Poodle puppies, Standard Poodle, Standard Poodle puppy, photographs

I have been researching for several years which breed would suit my family best and the Standard poodle always seems to be at the top or near to the top of the list. We are a family of 5, but only 4 of us will be in Houston (my oldest son is staying in Canada to graduate high school). We have a son who is almost 15 and our daughter is 9 and a half. I am a stay home mom, so the puppy will not be left alone during the day. We are a nonsmoking home. We am aware of the grooming requirements and the costs associated with bringing a dog into the family and we are able and prepared to take care of this need. We are looking for a family pet and have no plans to show. I planning on participating in obedience classes and perhaps agility training ( it looks like so much fun). I will be the primary care giver for the puppy, since I will be with him the most. I am not the most active person, but one of the benefits of having a dog will be the walking that I will be getting in myself. 

Would you be willing to give me information about your dogs? I am willing to answer any questions you may have about my family and I. 

Thank you for your time,
Paula Brow_

As of tonight no one has responded.

How long do breeders normally take to respond? Is there something in my email that may have turned off the breeders? Should I put more or less in my email?

thanks
Paula


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not a breeder, but I see nothing wrong with your email. It may be a bit tentative. If you are sure about a poodle now, I would follow up with the ones you most like the look of and be more definite and specific about what you want to know. If they are busy breeding and showing etc they may need another nudge to let them know you're serious. Good Luck in your search - there's nothing like poodle love.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Paula,

Not sure what is up that you wouldn't have received a reply. 

IF you had emailed me - wink wink nudge nudge (Annie's pups should be about ready for homes in September!)- I would have replied the same day. Your email appeals to me so much more than "I found your site. How much is a puppy? I only want a pet." :alberteinstein:

I have 4 puppies from my monster litter of 13 that I am looking for homes for and some of the emails I get (and I still reply to them daily) make me shake my head. 

Many of the details you offered in your email are questions that I ask on my puppy application and questions that I think any breeder who cares where their pups are going would want to have the answers to (lifestyle, plans for pup, you've thought through training and understand the responsibilities associated with bringing a new puppy into your home, have already acknowledged grooming needs).

By offering you are not interested in conformation, you seem to express understanding of most breeders spay/neuter request/requirement. The interest in obedience and agility would be pluses to a breeder - those are wonderful titles and shows off a well breed, versital poodle.

There may be a reason. It is PCA (Poodle Club of America's National Specialty) week, but I've been here since Sunday, and am still checking emails twice daily, so that's not really an excuse for them, either.

All I can say is I wish you the best. At least from your email your home seems like a wonderful place for a pup.

Best Wishes

Tabatha 
NOLA Standards


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I don't see anything wrong in your email and would be happy to receive one like that from an interested puppy buyer.

Unless those breeders are otherwise occupied at the moment as Tabatha mentioned, I feel that they should have at least responded by now to let you know that they have received your request. It's just common courtesy.

A follow up email would be a good idea at this point, but if you don't hear from them within the next week, I would cross them off your list._


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you. I did not know about PCA week, add Easter weekend to that and it makes sense that no one has had the time to respond to my inquiry.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am a breeder and this is exactly the kind of email I like to receive. It is informative and lets me know exactly what the situation is in your home and what kind of life one of my pups is going to have with you, and what you are hoping to achieve.

I find a lot of breeders who do not have pups at the moment, or whose pups are all spoken for are a little lax in responding. I would, because of PCA offer a little leeway, but think generally a breeder should get back to you within 24 hours.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Your e-mail is great--very informative and shows how well you have researched the breed and its requirements. I like that it opens the discussion between you and the breeder and allows you to develop a relationship with him/her. (Or it would if a breeder ever responds.) Seems like a breeder should respond to your e-mail within a 3-4 days at least. I'm thinking a follow-up e-mail just to check and see if they received your first one would be nice, but barring no response to that e-mail, I, too, would cross that breeder off your list. If the breeder doesn't have time to answer you, I don't know how if you get a puppy from him/her whether you could expect prompt support. 

I would go to the PCA website, click on Find a Poodle and click on Texas to find poodle clubs within the state. I have checked out the Lone Star Poodle Club and the Bluebonnet Poodle Club before and it gives a list of breeders who are members. When you move to Texas, if you are close enough to some of the breeders I would check and see if you could visit their poodles.

Good Luck! You're sure to find a great breeder. Just persevere!

Oh, and Houston has a big dog show in July. If you go, you're sure to find some local breeders there.


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

I am hoping that we will be there to be able to go to the dog show. I have never been to one before and I know my daughter would love to see all of the dogs (me too). 

We are heading out for a 5 day house hunting trip on Monday, so I may be able to sneak in a peek at a breeder or two while I am down there. 

Thanks again for everyone's responses

Paula


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

I have resent the emails to the breeders that I initially sent inquiries to with this added:



_I thought I would resend this email. I realize that I sent it at a very busy time, with Easter and the Poodle Club of America's National Specialty week and that you may not have had the time to respond.

Since I wrote you, I made a trip to Houston and we have a house leased that permits pets. We made sure there was a clause allowing for a dog, and we specified that a poodle would be joining our household once we have settled in. 

Thank you for you time,

Paula Brow
_

Hopefully one of them will respond.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i think that is a great email. did you contact tabatha w/ nola standards? tee hee


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

I heard back from two of the breeders within an hour of sending out the email. I also emailed NOLA too.

Paula


----------

